# WSU Dispatcher-10 month position



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Dispatcher I, (10-month)
Institution:
*Worcester State University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/12/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

WORCESTER STATE UNIVERSITY is a vibrant public university located in the residential west side of Worcester, Massachusetts, the second largest city in New England and home to 38,000 college students at more than a dozen colleges and universities. Situated on a compact 58-acre campus, the University offers 50 undergraduate and graduate academic programs to more than 6,400 students annually. The Princeton Review ranks us as one of the 75 "Best Value" public colleges in the country, as well as a "Best in the Northeast" college. Of the 13 undergraduate public universities in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, Worcester State University is one of only three to earn the latter distinction, which is largely based on academic quality and student surveys.

Our tag line, "Change the way the world works," speaks to our commitment to graduating students who are not only prepared for work or further study, but who also have learned how they can make a difference. With a marketing slogan of "Academic excellence at an affordable price," the University strives to provide the best academic experience to students from all walks of life.

*Job Description:*

*OFFICIAL TITLE: * Communications Dispatcher I, (10-month)

*SUPERVISION RECEIVED:* Shift supervisor, following chain of command

*SUPERVISION EXERCISED*: May supervise student employees

*General Statement of Duties*: The Communications Dispatcher I primarily receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls and in-person reports from the community. The incumbent dispatches campus police officers to calls, monitors cameras, enters data into logs, answers the window, and writes parking passes.

*Responsibilities:*

(E) = Essential

1.(E) Receives and prioritizes emergency and non-emergency calls.

2.(E) Provides service window reception for purposes of information intake, parking pass requests, and general service.

3.(E) Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.

4.(E) Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, and forward information.

5.(E) Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units.

6.(E) Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.

7.(E) Searches files, both paper and electronic, to obtain information in response to inquiries.

8.(E) Coordinates all radio communications including emergency systems, relays messages and instructions to mobile or fixed stations concerned and operates public address systems and paging devices.

9.(E) Monitors security cameras.

10.(E) Files, scans, completes, and processes paperwork as requested by supervisor and chain of command.

11.(E) Demonstrates civility and professional, customer-service oriented behavior, worthy of emulation by other staff and students.

12.(E) Responsible for contributing to the WSU Strategic Plan.

13.(E) Responsible for contributing to Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action objectives.

Performs other duties as assigned within the Communications Dispatcher classification

Classification specifications are available at Employee Relations & Benefits Administration / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education

*Requirements:*

*Required Qualifications:*

1.Ability to sit for long periods of time and monitor multiple screens.

2.Ability to follow direction.

3.Ability to comprehend, prioritize, and relay information, at times under pressure.

4.Ability to communicate well, in both oral and written formats.

5.Ability to answer the service window to take in reports of emergencies, complaints, and offer other assistance to guests, including writing parking passes.

6.Ability to work overtime, extended hours, overnights, and on occasion, on short notice.

7.Ability to perform essential functions of the job with or without reasonable accommodation.

8.Ability to successfully pass a thorough background check.

*Preferred Qualifications:*

1.Associates (or higher) degree in criminal justice or related field.

2.Desire to grow in the field of criminal justice and interest in working towards a campus police officer role.

*Additional Information:*

Worcester State University is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer which seeks to reflect the diversity of its community.

Weekly Salary: $650.59

Shift: 7:00am - 3:00pm Saturday-Wednesday

Days Off: Thursday and Friday

This is a non-exempt AFSCME unit position.

*Application Instructions:*

All applicants must apply online at worcester.interviewexchange.com

Necessary documents for submission include a cover letter, resume, and a list of three professional references with contact information. Applicants must complete the National Student Clearinghouse Authorization form or submit the official transcript of highest degree.

All information that can be uploaded to one's e-account should be done so by the applicant; information which cannot may be faxed to 508-929-8169 or emailed to [email protected], or may be sent to the following address:

Director of Human Resources

Worcester State University

486 Chandler Street

Worcester, MA 01602-2597

*Application Information*
Contact:
Worcester State University

Online App. Form:
http://worcester.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=90379


----------

